# Cowbells and grabbing the ball after a score....



## 46n2 (May 8, 2018)

Two things that bug the sh%t out of me.  My DD can score , but you don't see me screaming at her to grab the ball out of the net like my BB teammates parents do? 
Or the cowbell, what the heck is going on here.......
Is it just a younger's thing where parents tend to be a bit louder than at a older's game.
Is it a boy vs girl thing?
Is it the Man ,Women and now IT (gender appropriation) thing.
I don't remember Club soccer being as loud as it is now.
I love Soccer but I'm starting to get embarrassed for some parents


----------



## Mystery Train (May 8, 2018)

46n2 said:


> Two things that bug the sh%t out of me.  My DD can score , but you don't see me screaming at her to grab the ball out of the net like my BB teammates parents do?
> Or the cowbell, what the heck is going on here.......
> Is it just a younger's thing where parents tend to be a bit louder than at a older's game.
> Is it a boy vs girl thing?
> ...


I don't know how it was years ago, but I do know that it gets better as the kids get older.  The parent sidelines on youngers games are the worst.  I think it comes from most parents not having seen any youth soccer beyond their kids' games.  It skews your perspective and it takes a while to come to reality.  And I'd bet that most of those really loud crazy parents are watching their first child go through soccer.  Parents who've been through it once with one kid already are much much more chill.


----------



## mirage (May 8, 2018)

They only grab the ball if the team that scored is behind or tied.  Its a sign of wanting to compete and haven't given up.

Cowbell?  Got me????

Youngers parents are much, much louder than olders.  I've found the noise and intensity of parents peak around U12~13 for boys.  If the kid is still playing U14+, then the parents have started to chill.

By the time U16+ comes around, parents don't make every game and much more laid back on the side line.  Only handful insist on sitting at the center line, just over into the opponents side to irritate the other team.  Even then, most parents' don't give a $hit factor is much higher...


----------



## Eagle33 (May 8, 2018)

That's where it all started....


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (May 8, 2018)

I have youngers and I have to admit that I am not looking forward to when they become olders and the "dont give a $hit factor" increases.  Passion for the sport...that's why I enjoy watching international soccer over American baseball.


----------



## Josep (May 8, 2018)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> I have youngers and I have to admit that I am not looking forward to when they become olders and the "dont give a $hit factor" increases.  Passion for the sport...that's why I enjoy watching international soccer over American baseball.



Passion has nothing to do with parents acting like asshats.  You can care without acting foolish.  Too many parents at younger ages scream and parent-coach at little Johnny and Jennie.  Yes it’s much better at the olders, but those parents can be assholes too.


----------



## Chalklines (May 8, 2018)

How about the kids who act like they never have scored before or the teams who act like they won the world cup after a score during their first league game?

I love watching a kid who scores over and over again with little to no emotion and a quite sideline. Business as usual for a true assassin  . Nothing new to see here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> I don't know how it was years ago, but I do know that it gets better as the kids get older.  The parent sidelines on youngers games are the worst.  I think it comes from most parents not having seen any youth soccer beyond their kids' games.  It skews your perspective and it takes a while to come to reality.  And I'd bet that most of those really loud crazy parents are watching their first child go through soccer.  Parents who've been through it once with one kid already are much much more chill.


I don't know how anyone could here the cowbell with the Mexican music blasting at Silver lakes this past weekend.


----------



## 46n2 (May 8, 2018)

I love watching a kid who scores over and over again with little to no emotion and a quite sideline. Business as usual for a true assassin  . Nothing new to see here.[/QUOTE]

Love this


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Chalklines said:


> How about the kids who act like they never have scored before or the teams who act like they won the world cup after a score during their first league game?
> 
> I love watching a kid who scores over and over again with little to no emotion and a quite sideline. Business as usual for a true assassin  . Nothing new to see here.


I don't mind kids celebrating, they are just imitating the pros.
Barry Sanders and Earl Campbell as I recall didn't celebrate too much after a score.


----------



## espola (May 8, 2018)

My cowbell story - when my son was playing at UC Davis, the Big West canceled its rule prohibiting artificial noise makers at conference games.  The mother of one of the players found a website that sold cheap little cowbells, so she bought about a couple dozen (note- it's an ag school ("AGGIES") and the soccer field is about 1/4 mile from the campus cow barns).  She would hand them out before the game and pick them up after.  One year, she was going to miss the game at Sac State so she gave me the box at the end of the preceding game, knowing I would be there.

Sac State that year was a "soccer associate" member of the Big West, added to round out the BW men's play to 8 teams, and they played most of their sports in Big Sky Conference.  When I got to the ticket table outside the stadium, I discovered the Big Sky Conference did not permit artificial noisemakers.  The security guy said that he would not make me take them back to my car, but that they should stay in the box.

However, the fan promotion that night was vuvuzelas in Sac State colors.  As soon as the first toot came out of one of those horns, Aggie player parents were grabbing cowbells and ringing up a storm.


----------



## Chalklines (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Barry Sanders and Earl Campbell as I recall didn't celebrate too much after a score.


The great ones are truly humble


----------



## ultimate20 (May 9, 2018)

Moar Cowbelllllll!!!!


----------



## 46n2 (May 10, 2018)

I do not mind the kids celebrating at all, its the parents I was bringing up.  My older used to celebrate but when she turned 13 it all stopped, unless it is a game changing situation, my younger loves the dybala....its the parents running and screaming " Grab the ball grab the ball that just kinda bugs me , along with noise makers, its like they never saw a ball hit the net before?  I think Im just getting cranky in my old age


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (May 10, 2018)

What's wrong with telling a kid to get the ball from the net if they are down a goal with 5 minutes to play?  I don't see kids grabbing the ball from the net if they are up.


----------



## timbuck (May 10, 2018)

At some point, kids need to learn a little gamesmanship.  It might be "bush league" to kick a ball out as far as possible when winning by a goal with 2 minutes left.  It might be bad to foul a kid at midfield who might beat you on a breakaway. It might be against the rules to grab a hold of a jersey on a scrum during a corner kick.
If grabbing the ball out of the back of the goal when down with a few minutes left is the worst thing you see on a Saturday youth game, you're in good shape.


----------



## Mr. Mac (May 10, 2018)

Forgive me..I am old and dumb (great combination..highly recommend it btw)

But are you talking about actual cowbells? At Ulittle games? That would be horrible to listen to. Do parents really bring noisemakers to these games? 

It’s bad enough to hear that one dad screaming at his kid as if they purposely made a bad play or gave up a goal..but to contend with noisemakers of any kind would be brutal.


----------



## NorCal (May 10, 2018)

Warning: After scoring a goal, if you choose to run in and grab the ball you are entering at your own risk. lol.


----------



## Fact (May 10, 2018)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> What's wrong with telling a kid to get the ball from the net if they are down a goal with 5 minutes to play?  I don't see kids grabbing the ball from the net if they are up.


I’ve seen kids grab the ball from the back of the net when they are up and then promptly boot it to another field to waste time.  Btw never seen a card given for this.


----------



## 46n2 (May 10, 2018)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> What's wrong with telling a kid to get the ball from the net if they are down a goal with 5 minutes to play?  I don't see kids grabbing the ball from the net if they are up.


understood totally, Im more talking about being up a few goals and grabbing the ball and parading thru the field, kissing it , etc.......
there's nothing wrong with playing with urgency.... trying to come from behind. 


timbuck said:


> At some point, kids need to learn a little gamesmanship.  It might be "bush league" to kick a ball out as far as possible when winning by a goal with 2 minutes left.  It might be bad to foul a kid at midfield who might beat you on a breakaway. It might be against the rules to grab a hold of a jersey on a scrum during a corner kick.
> If grabbing the ball out of the back of the goal when down with a few minutes left is the worst thing you see on a Saturday youth game, you're in good shape.


When you play a certain team out of Chino that likes to kick the ball out of bounds when their up by a goal, it just gets a bit old.......


----------



## timbuck (May 10, 2018)

46n2 said:


> understood totally, Im more talking about being up a few goals and grabbing the ball and parading thru the field, kissing it , etc.......
> there's nothing wrong with playing with urgency.... trying to come from behind.
> 
> When you play a certain team out of Chino that likes to kick the ball out of bounds when their up by a goal, it just gets a bit old.......


I’ve seen teams from all over the place play “when in doubt, kick it out”.  Most frustrating thing to watch as a coach.


----------



## espola (May 10, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I’ve seen teams from all over the place play “when in doubt, kick it out”.  Most frustrating thing to watch as a coach.


It's the oldest defensive strategy in the world.


----------



## focused1 (May 10, 2018)

Cowbells should be restricted to bike races...they are actually fun there


----------



## Messi>CR7 (May 10, 2018)

Josep said:


> Passion has nothing to do with parents acting like asshats.  You can care without acting foolish.  Too many parents at younger ages scream and parent-coach at little Johnny and Jennie.  Yes it’s much better at the olders, but those parents can be assholes too.


My DD's coach always let parents know we need to act appropriately on the sideline, i.e. act like an ass, parent-coach, or some other shenanigans and your DD's playing time will be affected.  From my own experience, nothing works quite as well as threatening parents with playing time for their kids .

It also helps as parents become more knowledgeable on soccer themselves after a few years, and have a better understanding of what is good futbol and what is/isn't a foul.  I still remember at one of the U10 games my DD was body shielding an opposing forward near the goal line so the ball can roll off the pitch for a goal kick.  Two parents from the opposing team went crazy and started screaming "OBSTRUCTION" at the ref.  The ref rolled his eye and calmly gave them a "WTF are you talking about" look and moved on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

Mr. Mac said:


> Forgive me..I am old and dumb (great combination..highly recommend it btw)
> 
> But are you talking about actual cowbells? At Ulittle games? That would be horrible to listen to. Do parents really bring noisemakers to these games?
> 
> It’s bad enough to hear that one dad screaming at his kid as if they purposely made a bad play or gave up a goal..but to contend with noisemakers of any kind would be brutal.


Noise makers [not my ex wife] aren't allowed at high school games, are they allowed in club?
I have not heard them being used.


----------



## Surfref (May 10, 2018)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> What's wrong with telling a kid to get the ball from the net if they are down a goal with 5 minutes to play?  I don't see kids grabbing the ball from the net if they are up.


Referee point of view.  As soon as the ball goes into the net and is considered a goal the ball now belongs to the team that has the kickoff.  I have seen fights start because players from the team that scored the goal try to take the ball out of the hands of the keeper or a defender that was just scored on. Besides, the kickoff cannot occur until all three referees have entered the scoring information in their books, substitutions are completed and the referee crew is ready.  Getting the ball out of the back of the net is not going to speed up the game.


----------



## Surfref (May 10, 2018)

46n2 said:


> ....When you play a certain team out of Chino that likes to kick the ball out of bounds when their up by a goal, it just gets a bit old.......


There is no where in the LOTG that says where, how far, or how hard a player can kick the ball. If I was a coach and up by a goal or two with only a few minutes left, I would prefer my players boot the ball to the next galaxy instead of the forward taking it to the corner.  I have seen far to many players injured trying to guard the ball in the corner to run time off the clock and fights break out.  As a referee I am extremely quick to call fouls in the corner late in the game.  IMHO kicking the ball to the next galaxy is good gamesmanship.


----------



## TangoCity (May 10, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Referee point of view.  As soon as the ball goes into the net and is considered a goal the ball now belongs to the team that has the kickoff.  I have seen fights start because players from the team that scored the goal try to take the ball out of the hands of the keeper or a defender that was just scored on. Besides, the kickoff cannot occur until all three referees have entered the scoring information in their books, substitutions are completed and the referee crew is ready.  Getting the ball out of the back of the net is not going to speed up the game.


Where can I find this in the Laws of The Game?


----------



## Fact (May 10, 2018)

Fact said:


> I’ve seen kids grab the ball from the back of the net when they are up and then promptly boot it to another field to waste time.  Btw never seen a card given for this.


For clarification, I am taking about the kid that grabs the ball out of the net anda promptly kicks it to the creek so that the kickoff is delayed.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 10, 2018)

timbuck said:


> At some point, kids need to learn a little gamesmanship.  It might be "bush league" to kick a ball out as far as possible when winning by a goal with 2 minutes left.  It might be bad to foul a kid at midfield who might beat you on a breakaway. It might be against the rules to grab a hold of a jersey on a scrum during a corner kick.
> If grabbing the ball out of the back of the goal when down with a few minutes left is the worst thing you see on a Saturday youth game, you're in good shape.


You obviously don't have a older age kids playing if you believe in this. At older age groups grabbing the ball by scoring team from the back of the net can result in all kinds of altercations. Just fyi, if the goal scored, ball belongs to a team who got scored on and referees will issue a caution to a player grabbing the ball more times than not.
At younger ages, kids do this because they seen it somewhere else (tv or older sibling games) or because coach or a parent asked them.


----------



## Surfref (May 10, 2018)

One thing that bugs me is dogs at or on the field.  Please leave your dog at home unless it is a true service dog.  If you cannot go a few hours without seeing your dog then maybe you need therapy. 

Dog story: Last year at Surf Cup youngers I was a referee on a B12 game at the Polo Fields.  Before the game a lady was sitting with her kids on the sideline with two rather large Labradors (for you cat people, that is a type of dog) that were playing with the kids.  I politely told her that dogs are not allowed at the field and she might want to just have the dogs lay down so they are not noticeable.  She looks at me and says in a sarcastic tone, "Its ok, we are with Surf."  About 10 minutes into the game one of the dogs runs across the field causing the game to be stopped. A few minutes later after the game got going again, the tournament security approached the women and asked her to take the dogs off the facility.  I really wanted to yell at her "I thought it was okay because you are with Surf" but remained professional and just smiled.


----------



## Fact (May 10, 2018)

Surfref said:


> She looks at me and says in a sarcastic tone, "Its ok, we are with Surf."


Are Surf parents the only ones with an attitude like this? I have often heard that line but I have to believe it is only because I have been exposed more to Surf parents. Come on OC parents, are there any clubs that have parents with this same attitude?


----------



## Surfref (May 10, 2018)

TangoCity said:


> Where can I find this in the Laws of The Game?


Law 18.  If Blue kicks the ball out for a Red Throw-in then Red owns the ball.  If the ball gets kicked out by Blue for a Red Goal Kick then Red owns the ball.  If Red kicks the ball out for a Blue Corner Kick then Blue owns the ball.  No different for a Kickoff.  Now I have to disagree with Eagle33 about issuing a Yellow card for the scoring team just grabbing the ball out of the net.  Most of the time they grab the ball, the other team either says something or attempts to get the ball and the player with the ball uses profanity or gets in a tussle with the opponent.  Just leave the dang ball and let the kickoff team retrieve it.  If they waste time, especially in my games then someone may get a Yellow card.

The majority of post goal kickoffs without substitutions occur within 20-30 seconds and grabbing the ball out of the net is not going to speed things up.  When I used to coach I would tell my players that if we are ahead near the end of the game and the other team scores to take their time getting set up for the kickoff.  I would always make a substitution of one of the forwards and the left midfielder or closest player to the ref would tie their shoe delaying the kickoff even more.  It is gamesmanship.  Some referees will add time and some will not.


----------



## 46n2 (May 10, 2018)

Fact said:


> Are Surf parents the only ones with an attitude like this? I have often heard that line but I have to believe it is only because I have been exposed more to Surf parents. Come on OC parents, are there any clubs that have parents with this same attitude?


Maybe a club that has white and blue strips?



Eagle33 said:


> You obviously don't have a older age kids playing if you believe in this. At older age groups grabbing the ball by scoring team from the back of the net can result in all kinds of altercations. Just fyi, if the goal scored, ball belongs to a team who got scored on and referees will issue a caution to a player grabbing the ball more times than not.
> At younger ages, kids do this because they seen it somewhere else (tv or older sibling games) or because coach or a parent asked them.


100% with this.....Id say its parents and def TV too.....


----------



## Eagle33 (May 10, 2018)

TangoCity said:


> Where can I find this in the Laws of The Game?


It's in Law 18 - common sense
Who gets a kick-off after a goal gets scored?


----------



## Surfref (May 10, 2018)

Fact said:


> Are Surf parents the only ones with an attitude like this? I have often heard that line but I have to believe it is only because I have been exposed more to Surf parents. Come on OC parents, are there any clubs that have parents with this same attitude?


No it is not just Surf.  I have had similar attitudes from West Coast, Blues, Beach, Slammers and Legends parents.  I had a Legends mom who wanted to sit right next to the Legends goal.  I politely asked her to move to the sideline.  Her response was, "Don't worry about me I am with Legends."  I had to get the Legends team manager involved before she would move.  I had a Celtic parent try and get sarcastic with me once when I asked her to please backup off of the sideline.  The Celtic coach shut her down quickly.


----------



## Fact (May 10, 2018)

Surfref said:


> No it is not just Surf.  I have had similar attitudes from West Coast, Blues, Beach, Slammers and Legends parents.  I had a Legends mom who wanted to sit right next to the Legends goal.  I politely asked her to move to the sideline.  Her response was, "Don't worry about me I am with Legends."  I had to get the Legends team manager involved before she would move.  I had a Celtic parent try and get sarcastic with me once when I asked her to please backup off of the sideline.  The Celtic coach shut her down quickly.


Ok well I always here "It's a free world and I can sit where I want to sit."  But the "because I am with X club" is just too funny.

Unless I was filming I always sat where we were suppose to. And while filming I never used it as an excuse to coach during the game.


----------



## Surfref (May 10, 2018)

Fact said:


> Ok well I always here "It's a free world and I can sit where I want to sit."  But the "because I am with X club" is just too funny.
> 
> Unless I was filming I always sat where we were suppose to. And while filming I never used it as an excuse to coach during the game.


She was literally sitting right next to the goal post and only a foot from the field. She was not a safe distance from the field and in my opinion was a distraction to the players, keeper and referee crew. Besides I am sure she was going to try and coach her DD the keeper and the tournament rules said no coaching by spectators.  If referees read the gaming rules and LOTG there is always something we can use as justification, if all else fails then it is a safety issue in the opinion of the referee.


----------



## watfly (May 10, 2018)

Surfref said:


> There is no where in the LOTG that says where, how far, or how hard a player can kick the ball. If I was a coach and up by a goal or two with only a few minutes left, I would prefer my players boot the ball to the next galaxy instead of the forward taking it to the corner.  I have seen far to many players injured trying to guard the ball in the corner to run time off the clock and fights break out.  As a referee I am extremely quick to call fouls in the corner late in the game.  IMHO kicking the ball to the next galaxy is good gamesmanship.


Unfortunately, I've seen refs issue yellow cards for this action, I guess under the premise of time wasting.  Not a fan of doing this or dribbling into the corner, I would rather have the kids try to play keep away from a development standpoint.  While booting it to the next zip code is effective, its also the sign of a lazy coach.



Surfref said:


> One thing that bugs me is dogs at or on the field.  Please leave your dog at home unless it is a true service dog.  If you cannot go a few hours without seeing your dog then maybe you need therapy.


I love dogs and I've always owned dogs, but dogs are dogs, they're not people.  Dogs don't belong in most public places, particularly restaurants and retail stores, and certainly don't belong in places that are posted "No Dogs Allowed".  If you want to treat a dog like a person, then do it at home.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 10, 2018)

watfly said:


> Unfortunately, I've seen refs issue yellow cards for this action, I guess under the premise of time wasting.  Not a fan of doing this or dribbling into the corner, I would rather have the kids try to play keep away from a development standpoint.  While booting it to the next zip code is effective, its also the sign of a lazy coach.
> 
> 
> 
> I love dogs and I've always owned dogs, but dogs are dogs, they're not people.  Dogs don't belong in most public places, particularly restaurants and retail stores, and certainly don't belong in places that are posted "No Dogs Allowed".  If you want to treat a dog like a person, then do it at home.


The only way yellow could be issued if the ball is booted while being out of bound already. Once it's on the field, on what basis anyone will issue a yellow?


----------



## watfly (May 10, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> The only way yellow could be issued if the ball is booted while being out of bound already. Once it's on the field, on what basis anyone will issue a yellow?


Yeah, your guess is as good as mine, you'd have to ask the refs that issued the cautions.  I can speculate that they deemed it "unsporting behavior" because they believed it wasn't in the spirit of the game.  Refs have wide latitude when it comes to invoking spirit of the game elements.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 10, 2018)

watfly said:


> Yeah, your guess is as good as mine, you'd have to ask the refs that issued the cautions.  I can speculate that they deemed it "unsporting behavior" because they believed it wasn't in the spirit of the game.  Refs have wide latitude when it comes to invoking spirit of the game elements.


At one of our games, which was a Final at Nomads couple of years ago, our team was down 1:0 with few minutes left, so the other team's defender kicked the ball so hard that it went over the Stadium rim we played at. Of course, his intentions were clear, but he played within the LOTG since ball was on the field when he did it. Nobody complained by the way.


----------



## Surf Zombie (May 10, 2018)

Drove down to NJ from Boston a couple weeks ago.  2007 girls game.  Playing the top ranked team in Region 1. Girls had the game circled on the schedule since losing to the same team last year. Winning 2-1 with 90 seconds left.  Parents on our team going crazy, screaming “kill the clock” and “kick it out of bounds.”   One of our kids lost posesion at midfield, opposing player made a great run and tied it up in the last minute. 

After the game my daughter asked if they should have just kicked it out of bounds.  I asked what she thought. She said “No, that would be lame and if they did that to us I’d be really mad.”  She said she’d rather “beat them straight up.”   Happy to hear her say that, but still wish they booted it into the parking lot.


----------



## coachrefparent (May 10, 2018)

Fact said:


> I’ve seen kids grab the ball from the back of the net when they are up and then promptly boot it to another field to waste time.  Btw never seen a card given for this.


If this happened when I was referee, I would quickly show the player a yellow, then calmly instruct him/her to run as fast as they ever had to retrieve the ball. Then I would hope that the player would not, so I could show a second yellow.


----------



## TangoCity (May 10, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> It's in Law 18 - common sense
> Who gets a kick-off after a goal gets scored?


Damm that is the law where you can make up anything you want, right?


----------



## Eagle33 (May 10, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> If this happened when I was referee, I would quickly show the player a yellow, then calmly instruct him/her to run as fast as they ever had to retrieve the ball. Then I would hope that the player would not, so I could show a second yellow.


I hope you are just being sarcastic, since there is nothing in LOTG says that player did anything wrong.


----------



## timbuck (May 10, 2018)

Unfortunately in youth games, refs are told not to add time. And there’s usually only 1 extra ball on each goal line. So the time wasting act of smashing a ball 2 fields over is effective.  
Ugly. Crappy.  But effective.


----------



## jrcaesar (May 10, 2018)

We had a scenario where the defending team kicks the ball out across 1 field, so our player goes to retrieve for the throw-in. Meanwhile, referee hands another of our players a ball, instructs him to restart the game now (1 player short). Our player waits for his teammate to come back - is shown a yellow. Odd.


----------



## Slammerdad (May 10, 2018)

This happens in all levels of play.  Watch Champions League.  It happens with the players.  Even the ball boys will be slow to react in retrieving a ball for the visiting team.  The key is, whether it is coached or not.  At G07, it shouldn't even enter the girls mind.  Too many U11,U12,U13 games witnessed were it is the parents yelling to "slow down" on the throw in.  My favorite was a game my daughter played in where we were down 2-1 with about 10 minutes left in a heated, hotly contested Vegas cup final.  The other teams coach decided suddenly that all throw in's on the left side of the field had to be done by the right full back, in essence wasting 30 seconds to a minute on every throw in for her to run over and take the throw.  Happened maybe 5 or 6 times in the last ten minutes.  Our parents were laughing because it was so obvious.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (May 10, 2018)

Nothing against the rules with kids acting like jackasses after scoring.  I would tell my DD after the game if she doesn't like to see that then make sure they never score again.  

Kudos to those who try to play the right way.  I'd rather have my kid focus on playing the right way to develop their game at the expense of a loss than focus on stalling tactics in order to win.  

BTW, I have not yet seen/heard a cow bell at any of our youngers games/tournaments.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 10, 2018)

46n2 said:


> Two things that bug the sh%t out of me.  My DD can score , but you don't see me screaming at her to grab the ball out of the net like my BB teammates parents do?
> Or the cowbell, what the heck is going on here.......
> Is it just a younger's thing where parents tend to be a bit louder than at a older's game.
> Is it a boy vs girl thing?
> ...


You must have missed the CDA Slammers “Horn” era!


----------



## Mr. Mac (May 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Noise makers [not my ex wife] aren't allowed at high school games, are they allowed in club?
> I have not heard them being used.


I’ve never seen any at either club we’ve been with.


----------



## timbuck (May 10, 2018)

I've seen vuvezellas (sp?) at a U9 AYSO Spring game before.
I've heard someone pounding a drum at a tournament game at silverlakes last summer at 8 am.
I've heard people sitting in a parking lot behind the  fields at Vegas cup having a tailgate party, chugging beers and screaming at a kids game.
I was at a sand soccer tournament this past weekend where a group of parent sat behind the goal heckling the keeper every time a shot came at her.  (Come on miss it!!! .  Shoot it harder next time, shes scared).
A cowbell wouldn't be out of the ordinary.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (May 10, 2018)

Surf Zombie said:


> Drove down to NJ from Boston a couple weeks ago.  2007 girls game.  Playing the top ranked team in Region 1. Girls had the game circled on the schedule since losing to the same team last year. Winning 2-1 with 90 seconds left.  Parents on our team going crazy, screaming “kill the clock” and “kick it out of bounds.”   One of our kids lost posesion at midfield, opposing player made a great run and tied it up in the last minute.
> 
> After the game my daughter asked if they should have just kicked it out of bounds.  I asked what she thought. She said “No, that would be lame and if they did that to us I’d be really mad.”  She said she’d rather “beat them straight up.”   Happy to hear her say that, but still wish they booted it into the parking lot.


Smart kid.  Youth soccer will be 10x better if we all listen to our kids..............or at least try our best not to embarrass them.


----------



## gkrent (May 10, 2018)

46n2 said:


> Is it a boy vs girl thing?


I don't know but you have a cool username.


----------



## Surfref (May 10, 2018)

watfly said:


> Yeah, your guess is as good as mine, you'd have to ask the refs that issued the cautions.  I can speculate that they deemed it "unsporting behavior" because they believed it wasn't in the spirit of the game.  Refs have wide latitude when it comes to invoking spirit of the game elements.


I guess the ref could use "Shows a lack of respect for the game" to issue a Caution if the player continuously kicked the ball into the next zip code.  I for one would not do it or agree with it.


----------



## Surfref (May 10, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> If this happened when I was referee, I would quickly show the player a yellow, then calmly instruct him/her to run as fast as they ever had to retrieve the ball. Then I would hope that the player would not, so I could show a second yellow.


I would issue the Yellow, wait for someone to get that ball or another spare ball, then announce I was adding at least one minute at the end of the half.  Remember, issue the card, record the card, allow your AR's to record the card, then get the game going again.  The longer the game is idle, the more chance of misconduct occurring.  A referee does not have the authority to make a player chase after a ball, but we do have the authority to add time.


----------



## Surfref (May 10, 2018)

TangoCity said:


> Damm that is the law where you can make up anything you want, right?


That is funny.

Law 18: Use common sense.


----------



## Surfref (May 10, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> I hope you are just being sarcastic, since there is nothing in LOTG says that player did anything wrong.


His post was a response to, "I’ve seen kids grab the ball from the back of the net when they are up and *then promptly boot it to another field to waste time."  *I am fairly certain he was issuing the card for wasting time by booting the ball to another field.


----------



## Grace T. (May 10, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I've seen vuvezellas (sp?) at a U9 AYSO Spring game before.
> I've heard someone pounding a drum at a tournament game at silverlakes last summer at 8 am.
> I've heard people sitting in a parking lot behind the  fields at Vegas cup having a tailgate party, chugging beers and screaming at a kids game.
> I was at a sand soccer tournament this past weekend where a group of parent sat behind the goal heckling the keeper every time a shot came at her.  (Come on miss it!!! .  Shoot it harder next time, shes scared).
> A cowbell wouldn't be out of the ordinary.


Drumming and chanting would actually be kind of neat...gives the parents something to do, makes the kids feel like they are in the pros, and it's part of the tradition of soccer if done in good fun (as opposed to harass the other team).

There are of course other reasons why it isn't allowed: leagues don't want to get noise complaints, disturbances of the peace regs, the inability of leagues to control what's said and the potential for it to be inappropriate for kids or cause fights.  But in principle, if it weren't for the pesky side details and people abusing the privilege, I think it would be kind of cool.

A ref allowed parents who weren't filming to sit behind the goal and heckle the keeper (I'm assuming even after the coach protested it to the ref)?  Wow.  I'm surprised that wouldn't lead to retaliation on the other side and/or a fight.


----------



## focused1 (May 12, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I've seen vuvezellas (sp?) at a U9 AYSO Spring game before.
> I've heard someone pounding a drum at a tournament game at silverlakes last summer at 8 am.
> I've heard people sitting in a parking lot behind the  fields at Vegas cup having a tailgate party, chugging beers and screaming at a kids game.
> I was at a sand soccer tournament this past weekend where a group of parent sat behind the goal heckling the keeper every time a shot came at her.  (Come on miss it!!! .  Shoot it harder next time, shes scared).
> A cowbell wouldn't be out of the ordinary.


Was that the Huntington Beach sand tourney? Saw an almost melee break out in a younger boys game right next to my DD's 03 game. Lifeguards and I think cops had to show up...forfeit.  All that testosterone wasted on a 7v7 sand game basically being played for fun? Ridiculous


----------

